# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  bursa e studimit ne itali

## gaby94

Pershendetje! Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj. Doja te dija se sa eshte mesatarisht shuma e parave qe merr si burse kur studion ne itali, dhe nqs mensa dhe konvikti jane falas ose jo. Ne rast se jane falas do te thote qe merr me pak burse apo jo?

----------


## broken_smile

nese vjen nga shqiperia mensa dhe konvikti jane te perfshire te bursa. ne milano shuma e burses vjetore, pa llogaritur mensen dhe konviktin, eshte perafersisht 1800 euro.

----------

